

microPledge pre-launch -- put your projects on now! - benhoyt
http://micropledge.com/early

======
Tichy
I wish it wasn't invitation only. Yes, I know, you've made it easy to obtain
an invitation. Still, why bother? For a while, I signed up for lots of "invite
me when we're ready" startups. I rarely ever heard back from them, so now I
don't really want to waste my time with that anymore. And every email-address
I give away will eventually yield more spam (at least with a certain
likelihood).

~~~
benhoyt
Okay ... we've listened to our users on this one (other people said similar
things :-), and now <http://micropledge.com/> is as open as it'll ever be.

I know what you mean about not hearing back about invites -- we aimed to reply
to each one with an invite code ASAP. We debated the invite issue. Our thought
was that we don't want too much happening too fast in case there are problems.
But having the invites caused more problems, I think.

So my advice: don't do invites -- they complicate things and confuse people.
Just hold back on the PR if you're worried.

------
benhoyt
Just a couple of notes about this pre-launch (yes, our help's too
long/complex, and we'll address these things soon :-).

1) The money's real money. You can deposit (from PayPal), pledge, get paid,
and withdraw (via PayPal). All real dollars.

2) If you've got projects you've already mostly finished, you can easily start
a project as sole developer. If you just want a simple donations-only project,
type in $0 for the quote amount after you've created it (it shows you how).
Yes, we know this is klunky -- fix coming soon. :-)

------
natonic
I'd better start collecting ideas to post as projects.

